
MariaDB 10 - conductor
https://blog.mariadb.org/the-mariadb-foundation-announces-general-availability-of-mariadb-10
======
blinkingled
Wow, really impressive set of features. Never really used MySQL a lot outside
Epiware and KDE but it sure looks like things have started to shape up quite
nice for MariaDB. Multi master replication, built-in sharding and ability to
access Cassandra data inside MariaDB are some things that should make
Enterprise users more comfortable using MariaDB instead of Oracle.

~~~
mathnode
Using the CONNECT engine you can read (and I think write?) data to ODBC data
sources. This is essentially a very cheap IBM Federated system...it's even
written by one of their original devs.

~~~
blinkingled
Just checked the docs - looks like you can do select, insert and update using
CONNECT ODBC. Others are supported too via EXECSRC. Yeah that's quite cool.

------
tomschlick
As someone running the default mysql install for a SaaS app, are there any
downsides to moving to MariaDB? I'm assuming they are still fully compatible
with the native mysql protocol?

~~~
toomuchtodo
> As someone running the default mysql install for a SaaS app, are there any
> downsides to moving to MariaDB?

MariaDB is essentially a drop in replacement; its also faster than MySQL:

[https://mariadb.com/kb/en/moving-from-
mysql/](https://mariadb.com/kb/en/moving-from-mysql/)

[https://mariadb.com/kb/en/mariadb-vs-mysql-
compatibility/](https://mariadb.com/kb/en/mariadb-vs-mysql-compatibility/)

"For all practical purposes, MariaDB is a binary drop in replacement of the
same MySQL version (for example MySQL 5.1 -> MariaDB 5.1, MariaDB 5.2 &
MariaDB 5.3 are compatible. MySQL 5.5 will be compatible with MariaDB 5.5)."

"This means that for most cases, you can just uninstall MySQL and install
MariaDB and you are good to go. (No need to convert any datafiles if you use
same main version, like 5.1). You must however still run mysql_upgrade to
finish the upgrade. This is needed to ensure that your mysql privilege and
event tables are updated with the new fields MariaDB uses."

~~~
agildehaus
Is 10 still a drop-in replacement for MySQL 5.5?

~~~
toomuchtodo
[https://mariadb.com/kb/en/mariadb-10010-release-
notes/](https://mariadb.com/kb/en/mariadb-10010-release-notes/)

"With this release, MariaDB 10.0 is now the current stable version of MariaDB.
It is an evolution of the MariaDB 5.5 series with several entirely new
features not found anywhere else and with backported and reimplemented
features from MySQL 5.6."

I want to say yes, but as always, TEST FIRST.

------
j-b
I'm researching migrating from Sybase to MySQL and this looks like an
interesting alternative considering MariaDB is released under GNU GPL and is a
fork of MySQL outside of Oracle control. Are there any weak points in MariaDB
worth noting?

~~~
mrmondo
Have a read of this: [http://grimoire.ca/mysql/choose-something-
else](http://grimoire.ca/mysql/choose-something-else)

~~~
jakejake
A fair portion this guy's posts seem to be criticizing people for using
certain tools/techniques and how much various things suck.

~~~
gcv
Does that make him wrong?

~~~
rimantas
As much as cherry-picking makes anyone wrong. Replication is one of the main
reasons some big project choose MySQL and the guy ignores that point and only
mentions replication in passing. I am sure you can have as good a selection of
reasons to avoid PostgreSQL or any other. That does not really matter though.
Some guy who never bothered to read MySQL documentation is now switching to
PGSQL and will run it without bothering to read any documentation. It does not
matter because his project is so trivial it would run on anything, but he is
happy because he uses "the real database". So be it. And the guys who really
_do know_ what's going on and run systems with hundreds of millions of users
don't waste their time writing bullshit articles like this. Guy recomends
MongoDB as an alternative, what can I say.

~~~
sergiosgc
I see this explanation a lot. However, from what I can gather:

\- pgsql supports synchronous master-slave replication natively, with
excellent performance

\- mysql supposedly does multi-master replication, but does not solve the hard
problems. You can't write on the same row on two masters simultaneously or
replication stops; sequential ids are not synchronized between masters; you
can't get serial transaction isolation between masters.

All in all, I'd rate replication support between both databases as nearly
identical. Pgsql does master-slave better, mysql has a half-hearted attempt at
multi master. Given that on all else pgsql is markedly better, I can't see
replication as _the_ reason for picking mysql.

------
skrowl
Has anyone used the NoSQL stuff in Maria? How does it compare with Mongo and
Cassandra?

~~~
kethinov
I am curious about this as well. Should we take "NoSQL" in Maria literally?
For instance, is it possible to talk to the database using db.find() and
db.save() APIs similarly to how MongoDB works without writing any SQL?

~~~
yid
I'm confused...isn't this just a matter of wrapping sql select, insert and
update statements in the db.find() and db.save() interface? If so, how is it
relevant to MariaDB rather than a translation layer in a client driver, for
example?

~~~
kethinov
What I'm wondering is if the database itself provides a standard set of such
wrappers or if it's left to users to make them themselves.

------
NoPiece
I would love to see AWS offer a MariaDB option for RDS.

~~~
cjfont
But then how is Amazon supposed to lock you into their proprietary solution to
make it harder for you to migrate from their services?

~~~
rabino
What are you talking about? RDS now supports MySQL. What would the difference
be in terms of lock-in?

~~~
jmathai
I don't think they knew what RDS is/was. We heavily rely on AWS but can move
off with little work. You have to decide from the start if you don't care
about possibly migrating off AWS or not.

We chose to keep that ability to migrate off. In hindsight it was a little
more thought up front but little to no additional overhead now.

AWS provides a ton of open source compliant services. When you decide to use a
proprietary one just build in the appropriate abstractions.

------
maximegarcia
I like MariaDB improvements over MySQL (and the technical documentation of the
query's optimizations), but I'm a bit lost regarding WebScaleSQL's [1] choice
to tracks MySQL. I don't know what to think... Google, Facebook, Twitter & co
have immediate production needs, so are they simply in "wait and see" mode
toward MariaDB ? Or is there something deeper ?

[1] [http://webscalesql.org/](http://webscalesql.org/)

~~~
opendais
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/09/12/google_mariadb_mysql...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/09/12/google_mariadb_mysql_migration/)

My guess is there isn't an enforced MySQL version across all of Google.

"We asked Google for more information, and the company sent us a statement
which said: "Google's MySQL team is in the process of moving internal users of
MySQL at Google from MySQL 5.1 to MariaDB 10.0. Google's MySQL team and the
SkySQL MariaDB team are looking forward to working together to advance the
reliability and feature set of MariaDB."

------
BhavdeepSethi
I have been playing with the multi-source replication feature for quite some
time. It works like a charm for most versions. It had some issues replicating
events from Percona 5.6 but that was with 10.0.2, I believe. I'm hoping they
have been resolved by 10.0.10 The advantage of Maria is that they have
features over and above the ones they pull in from MySQL branch.

------
sgy
Although it's a fork of MySQL, but turns out to be a successful fork
[http://news.dice.com/2013/05/22/mariadb-vs-mysql-a-
compariso...](http://news.dice.com/2013/05/22/mariadb-vs-mysql-a-
comparison-2/)

~~~
soperj
Probably because it was made by the original creator of MySQL.

------
derengel
Is it true that for Java and an other JVM languages MySQL/MariaDB is preferred
over PostgreSQL cause their Java driver is better supported(better quality and
performance) and is more feature complete?

------
Vektorweg
Seems like a tendency to name software after female names from the victorian
era. Interesting.

~~~
riffraff
MaxDB, MySQL and MariaDB are all named after Monty's children

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Widenius](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Widenius)

